# P infected with Fungus like disease & Cloudy eye! Pls Help&#33



## surflim (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm not quite sure what am my "P" got infected to. It seems to be some Fungus like infection going on to my "P's" & a lot was infected with Cloudy.

Below are some images of my infected RBP. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

That looks like a combination of a couple things going on there so I am going to ask a couple questions so the next person can help you better. How long have you had this fish and how long has he been deteriorating into this condition? What are your water parameters including current temperature (if you dont have a water test kit take it to your local aquarium store and they will test it for free)? What size tank is he in and how many other fish are in the tank/infected as well? Hopefully we can get this little guy taken care of quickly.


----------



## surflim (Mar 28, 2008)

AS fan said:


> That looks like a combination of a couple things going on there so I am going to ask a couple questions so the next person can help you better. How long have you had this fish and how long has he been deteriorating into this condition? What are your water parameters including current temperature (if you dont have a water test kit take it to your local aquarium store and they will test it for free)? What size tank is he in and how many other fish are in the tank/infected as well? Hopefully we can get this little guy taken care of quickly.


Hi,

Sadly before i can treat my RBP tonight, the one on the last picture have pass away & have half of it body already been chomp down by his buddies.

I have them for around 6mths already, since fry. 
Their symptoms have been around 20days, i know its been quite some times. i initially thought that they have bruises from fighting. but i was wrong.
Temperature at constant 26deg Celsius. 
Size of my tank is 60 gallon.

This afternoon i went to my LFS, i show them the pictures of my RBP. immediately, the owner of the LFS told me is Bacteria infection, symptoms of bacteria attacks are "Cloudy eyes", "Ulcers", "Fin rots" & "cotton-like on lips or lips Ulcer"

so he have recommend me some of the below remedies.

1) Anti-Bacteria treatment(Anti-Biotics) to be treated everyday for 7days
2) PH level test strips. 
3) KH buffer to balance the PH level for RBP
4) API Sludge Remover

He told me that the PH level for P should be around 6-7. If its too low, this will stress the RBP and will cause their immunity to drop. That's where he have guided me to use the strip to test my Aquarium PH level. Due to the fact that RBP are messy eater, this eventually will cause alot of Sludge cause by their massive waste. thus a Sludge Remover is recommended to me.

When i tested the PH level of my Aquarium, i founded its only around 4. So i have added 4 teaspoon of KH buffer which the LFS have guided me for a 60Gallon aquarium. And after one hr he told me to test again with the strip to check on the PH level after the KH buffer. It have gradually increase to ard 5-6 PH level, which he advise me to add another 4 teaspoon the next day to have a level of 6-7.

I found that after starting to balance the PH level, my RBP is more active but not as active then days when they are not ill.

So Cross my finger for the next few days and check on my RBP after the Antibotic treatment and PH level balance.

If they have get well, i will post their healthy pictures.


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

surflim said:


> That looks like a combination of a couple things going on there so I am going to ask a couple questions so the next person can help you better. How long have you had this fish and how long has he been deteriorating into this condition? What are your water parameters including current temperature (if you dont have a water test kit take it to your local aquarium store and they will test it for free)? What size tank is he in and how many other fish are in the tank/infected as well? Hopefully we can get this little guy taken care of quickly.


Hi,

Sadly before i can treat my RBP tonight, the one on the last picture have pass away & have half of it body already been chomp down by his buddies.

I have them for around 6mths already, since fry. 
Their symptoms have been around 20days, i know its been quite some times. i initially thought that they have bruises from fighting. but i was wrong.
Temperature at constant 26deg Celsius. 
Size of my tank is 60 gallon.

This afternoon i went to my LFS, i show them the pictures of my RBP. immediately, the owner of the LFS told me is Bacteria infection, symptoms of bacteria attacks are "Cloudy eyes", "Ulcers", "Fin rots" & "cotton-like on lips or lips Ulcer"

so he have recommend me some of the below remedies.

1) Anti-Bacteria treatment(Anti-Biotics) to be treated everyday for 7days
2) PH level test strips. 
3) KH buffer to balance the PH level for RBP
4) API Sludge Remover

He told me that the PH level for P should be around 6-7. If its too low, this will stress the RBP and will cause their immunity to drop. That's where he have guided me to use the strip to test my Aquarium PH level. Due to the fact that RBP are messy eater, this eventually will cause alot of Sludge cause by their massive waste. thus a Sludge Remover is recommended to me.

When i tested the PH level of my Aquarium, i founded its only around 4. So i have added 4 teaspoon of KH buffer which the LFS have guided me for a 60Gallon aquarium. And after one hr he told me to test again with the strip to check on the PH level after the KH buffer. It have gradually increase to ard 5-6 PH level, which he advise me to add another 4 teaspoon the next day to have a level of 6-7.

I found that after starting to balance the PH level, my RBP is more active but not as active then days when they are not ill.

So Cross my finger for the next few days and check on my RBP after the Antibotic treatment and PH level balance.

If they have get well, i will post their healthy pictures.
[/quote]

sorry to hear for ur loss. R.I.P.


----------

